# LAST HOUSE ON THE RIGHT. Sept '12



## perjury saint (Oct 11, 2012)

*The Last House On The Right
Part of a mini Welsh splore tour, this lovely old manor house was the last one of the day and on the right, hence the title.
A really relaxed and interesting one this, quite a few 'bits n bobs' left behind and some nice ole furniture.
Highlight of the splore for me though was venturing into the wine cellar whereupon NK was set about by a disgruntled bat!!! 
Laugh? I nearly wet 'em!! 
Hope you enjoy the photos as much as we enjoyed exploring her...​*










































































*Thanks for looking... over to you NK!​*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 11, 2012)

A few of mine...hope you like..










































































​


----------



## Mike L (Oct 11, 2012)

You do find 'em don't you! Another great report.
Love the gas masks.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 11, 2012)

That's an awesome find. I just want to sit on that sofa and take it all in. Thanks for sharing.

Magic


----------



## rectory-rat (Oct 11, 2012)

You two are turning out a hell of a lot of quality stuff aren't you. Thanks for sharing 

~RR


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 11, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> That's an awesome find. I just want to sit on that sofa and take it all in. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Magic



*Funnily enough thats exactly what we did! *


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 11, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Funnily enough thats exactly what we did! *



Ha ha..... And when we get asked as to why we do it! It's those special moments like that, that we can't explain


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice find & some great treasures in a very interesting house.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2012)

Great report, so hard to believe people will walk away from a place like that and just leave it.


----------



## sonyes (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Great shots from you both! Thanks for sharing, looks a stunning place.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning site, and really really beautiful photography from you both.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 12, 2012)

Truly outstanding photography and location! 

Cheers for sharing this both! 

[Begins Googling lol]


----------



## whitelaw (Oct 12, 2012)

Fantastic, high quality 'splore. I do wonder why places like this are allowed to decay like this. It is full of atmosphere, and needs to be lived in. Love the photo album - when I see pics like that, it makes me wonder where that little tot is now.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 12, 2012)

Wonderful place and wonderful pictures thanks for sharing .


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 12, 2012)

absolutely wonderful


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome place, thanks for sharing loved the pics


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 13, 2012)

this is really, really good. well done all.


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, beautiful pictures. Notice the Wine had gone!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Oct 15, 2012)

That looks beautiful. Amazing photos from you both. I LOVE your shot of the tied up books perjury saint!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 15, 2012)

She's a beauty thats for sure some nice stuff there great shots


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Work. Looks Like A Cool Place. Nice Pikkies...


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 16, 2012)

That really is a fantastic old place, just the sort of house I'd love.

Has Ninje got over it yet? ;-)


----------



## st33ly (Oct 16, 2012)

Really nice find that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweep703 (Oct 23, 2012)

this place looks great is it on the boarder of cheshire


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 23, 2012)

sweep703 said:


> this place looks great is it on the boarder of cheshire



no sorry..the border of pakistan  on the right....


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 23, 2012)

It's on the opposite side of the road to this ..... [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20381[/ame] :laugh:


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 23, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> It's on the opposite side of the road to this ..... http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20381 :laugh:




ha ha! brilliant!!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 23, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> It's on the opposite side of the road to this ..... http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20381 :laugh:



*Nice one! Lol!! *


----------



## ducatidevil1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks you never fail to impress!!!


----------

